# Side Imaging transducer on trolling motor



## Sun Rise Bass (Jan 22, 2011)

does anyone have a set up like this i am going to link the two units but i want SI on the deck too with its own SI transducer so i am seeing data from where i am. Hummingbird is different from Lowrance bc when you link the two units its only for the way points and gps.

the question, does the operation of the trolling motor affect the image? if so, how bad? Humminbird does have SI transducers for the trolling motor. Just would like to hear or see pics if anyone has screen shots...

or should i just get a normal sonar for out front? 

gonna call Humminbird Monday, i am asking bc they're closed all weekend. 

opinions welcome

Frank


----------



## coreyj (Jan 22, 2011)

Go to the humminbird forum on bass boat central website. Got all the images you want including si on trolling motor.


----------



## TheCrappieGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

the way an SI works would be hard to use on a TM.. they are made for going straight ahead at a steady pace 3-6mph. when you turn the inside is all bunched together and the outside is all spread apart.. IMO they are useless on a TM..now the downshot is different. It works on a TM pretty well but still is going straight. my tM is always turning.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Jan 23, 2011)

Frank, I responded to your pm, The Crappie Guy is one of the guys I fish with he knows the deal. You may want to go with the 597 on the bow it has maps/sonar/downshot only, but would NOT work with the interlink.


----------



## Chris at Tech (Jan 23, 2011)

TheCrappieGuy said:


> the way an SI works would be hard to use on a TM.. they are made for going straight ahead at a steady pace 3-6mph. when you turn the inside is all bunched together and the outside is all spread apart.. IMO they are useless on a TM..now the downshot is different. It works on a TM pretty well but still is going straight. my tM is always turning.



Not sure why you think it wouldn't work on TM.  I have mine mounted on my bow-mount TM and it works very well.  The SI also works just fine for me at speeds lower than 3 mph.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 23, 2011)

Chris at Tech said:


> Not sure why you think it wouldn't work on TM.  I have mine mounted on my bow-mount TM and it works very well.  The SI also works just fine for me at speeds lower than 3 mph.



x2 my 898 is mounted up front also and know 2 others on this board that have them there and I can tell you no problem.I get some great pic sitting still belive it or not. .


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is one at 0.9 mph with the middle closed up with the new update 5.210


----------



## TheCrappieGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Using a trolling motor to fish for green carp/bass is different than trolling for crappie. We move along channel lines and to stsy right on your lines the TM is always turning. CS @ HB told me not to mount it on TM for best results use it on transom
yes it does work for me at slow speeds too. But you have to adjust it to do that..when turning  it doesn't work sitting still it will show the same slice over and over. when going really slow the image is distorted by making things longer.. I have the 797 which is the baby of the SI bunch so maybe that is why I can't use it on my TM.
"""Humminbird® Side Imaging® Sonar uses a razor thin beam to take a "sonar snapshot" of the area up to 240 ft. to the left and right of your location. The return image for this slice is then added to the images for this slice is then added to the images taken immediately before and after to build an incredibly detailed view of the lake bottom."""
You are moving in your snapshot at .9  that is top speed for me unless it is during spawn in spring.
  Those of you with them on the TM; does it not distort it when you turn. When I turn the inside bunches all together and the outside of the turn spreads out so much you can't see anything on either side.. I did say IMO


----------



## jafacman (Jan 23, 2011)

Customer service will tell you the same as Mr. Smith was told. Mr. Smith is very accurate with the details as to why it doesn't work well when turning often. If you run a primarily strait course when trolling the SI will perform very well. You can see your targets within seconds of the TM passing it. You can also see possible targets at speeds down to .5mph....It will work good for bass fish but it's wasted technology for crappie fishing. DI with a sonar overlay is best for crappie trolling with a TM transducer mount. IMHO


----------



## jafacman (Jan 24, 2011)

DAWG1419 said:


> Here is one at 0.9 mph with the middle closed up with the new update 5.210



The bottom looks great with this new 5.210 update but the fish and baitfish are a slightly lighter color than the bottom color. Without the dark water column down the middle, how can one see baitfish or any fish for that matter? Is this meant for seeing structure only?


----------



## alexmlane (Jan 24, 2011)

SI on a TM is awesome! (I guess unless you are a crappie fisherman).  One thing that comes in handy with it is getting a good look under a dock. 

If you do not mind spending the extra money it really will come in handy! I have never had any issues at all with it at all. It is very obvious by your name and your picture you are not a crappie fisherman so I dont know what some of these people are talking about........


----------



## TheCrappieGuy (Jan 24, 2011)

alexmlane said:


> If you do not mind spending the extra money it really will come in handy! I have never had any issues at all with it at all. It is very obvious by your name and your picture you are not a crappie fisherman so I dont know what some of these people are talking about........



you are right there alex.. I wasn't thinking about you bassers..shoulda kept my crappie comments to myself...


----------



## alexmlane (Jan 24, 2011)

TheCrappieGuy said:


> you are right there alex.. I wasn't thinking about you bassers..shoulda kept my crappie comments to myself...



I guess it came off the wrong way. I didnt intend for my comment to be disrespectful. I could see where the SI wouldnt benefit a crappie fisherman but most bass fisherman are beating the bank or running ledges so the turns arent very abrupt.

I had my doubts too until I tried it myself. It works a lot better than you would think. Sure the images arent quite as clear as the one on the console but it is still very useful. When I only had one SI at the console I bet I heard 100x from my buddy fishing in the back "man come back here and look at this."


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 24, 2011)

When you make a hard turn yes it will not look good. But I'm just scanning the lake bottom for the channel and cover, marking them then coming back later to get a different look from a different direction, then fishing it. Yes the new update closes the middle but I'm using it to find stuff not fish. If I think it see shad or fish I'll push one button and open it back up. But to answer the thread question you can use it on a TM with good result.


----------



## Louie B (Jan 24, 2011)

The SI will work fine on trolling motor.  Adjust your chart speed to 1 and you will get a good picture.  

If you've ever idled using SI you understand what making turns or bends will do to the picture, you'll be fine.

LB


----------

